
Google’s serverless containers platform Cloud Run is now GA - alpb
https://cloud.google.com/run/docs?GA
======
mike_d
Discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21537642](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21537642)

------
nailer
Anyone have info about latency for Cloud Run vs aws FireCracker MicroVMs?

~~~
welkie
By AWS Firecracker microVMs, do you mean AWS Lambda? Cloud Run is a managed
service. It wouldn't be a good comparison to compare it to the Firecracker
open source project. It would make more sense to compare Cloud Run to AWS
Lambda.

~~~
gorbypark
While Cloud Run is a managed service, it is built upon Knative as far as I'm
aware, so in theory a self-hosted version could be compared to Firecracker.
You are correct that a Cloud Run to Lambda comparison would be more 1:1,
though.

